# vivarium runners from b&q



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

ive read about that you can get runners from b&q, but ive searched the site and cant find any? can someone send me a link to it?:blush:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's hit and miss which stores sell them and i don't think they sell them as 'glass runners'. My local one only sells the single channel |_| tracks rather than the double tracks |_|_|


----------



## chrisg82 (May 5, 2008)

Hi 

They have them in your local B&Q but only in white and not really wide enough for safety glass. (brought them from there myself) best bet is to buy them from the guys on here or ebay.

If need Glass there is place near Ledbury where I got mine cut, supplied and cut it for under £10 but for life of me cant remember the name of the place, just its on the roundabout just outside of town (does have sign outside saying greenhouse glass cut to size :blush

If need any help or want to run ideas pass anyone just give us pm

Chris


----------

